# Got Job Seeker Visa! Next Step...??



## abhijitroy

Hi Guys!

I now believe we have adequate members in forum who have acquired Job seeker Visa from India. I want ask the forum about their next steps on relocation…

Visa Formalities: visa mail states to contact the Aliens Authority within a few days of your arrival. Where can I find this authority and what all I need to submit?

Job search: Are there any German job placement agencies which we can hire for job search.

Income Tax: what is the Income Tax structure in Germany? Would be incur a dual tax in India & Germany?

-AR


----------



## smahs

You need to report to the so called "Auslanderbehorde". It may or may not be in the same place as the town hall, or "Rathaus" in German. Contact the Rathaus first if you do not find information online for the city you are going to. You need a proof of address (rental contract) when you go there to get your residence permit.

All jobs suitable for sponsoring a work permit are advertised online, be it directly by the employer or by hiring agencies. So most likely you will be on your own. But all German companies respond to online applications they receive. There are some startups by Indians as well, especially in Berlin and Cologne areas. I cannot provide more information, so use google and networking sites for a research.

There is no double taxation between India and Germany, i.e. you pay tax only to Germany. There are tax calculators online, you should use them for an approximate idea.

Congrats and good luck ahead!

PS. can you share your profile info here, without any personal details, for benefit of other applicants as most applications seem to get rejected. Things like your BS/MS, from India or abroad, years of work experience in what level of companies (start ups or large corporations), language skills, etc. Thanks.


----------



## abhijitroy

smahs said:


> You need to report to the so called "Auslanderbehorde". It may or may not be in the same place as the town hall, or "Rathaus" in German. Contact the Rathaus first if you do not find information online for the city you are going to. You need a proof of address (rental contract) when you go there to get your residence permit.
> 
> All jobs suitable for sponsoring a work permit are advertised online, be it directly by the employer or by hiring agencies. So most likely you will be on your own. But all German companies respond to online applications they receive. There are some startups by Indians as well, especially in Berlin and Cologne areas. I cannot provide more information, so use google and networking sites for a research.
> 
> There is no double taxation between India and Germany, i.e. you pay tax only to Germany. There are tax calculators online, you should use them for an approximate idea.
> 
> Congrats and good luck ahead!
> 
> PS. can you share your profile info here, without any personal details, for benefit of other applicants as most applications seem to get rejected. Things like your BS/MS, from India or abroad, years of work experience in what level of companies (start ups or large corporations), language skills, etc. Thanks.


Hi Smahs,

Thanks for the above info. 
Learning German seems to be a key in finding a job. 

What are your views on translating our CVs in German when we apply, can we get a better response.. but flip side is setting a wrong expectation about our German skills.

Also is there a requirement of attestation/translation of our certificates from German consulate (though all my certificates are in English) 

I am B.Tech, with experience of 8years working with leading telecom companies in India and right now learning German on my own.

Regarding success in getting Job seeker visa is to be very specific about your job search plan in your motivation letter and also showing adequate financial cover. Being very specific means naming the companies you will apply and may be you can mention people whom you are gonna meet (professional networking sites comes handy for this!)

Thanks!


----------



## smahs

Translating your CV into German wont help unless you can speak German. Most Germans can read and speak (at least little) English, and certainly most recruiters can. And disguising your language abilities can actually go against you. Send your CV and cover letter in English instead, and mention clearly in your cover letter that you are already learning German and can participate in short conversations in German, and perhaps also mention positive aspects of working there like you could quickly improve your languages skills if you work with German colleagues. Be honest and show motivation.


----------



## abhijitroy

Hi, can anybody in this forum confirm whether the job seeker visa permits you to travel within Germany only or Schengen area???

I also approached consulate with this question, but I didn't get a satisfactory answer:
They said, the visa would be granted firstly for 3 months (which is true as it is stamped on my passport) and it is limited to Germany, but when you go for next 3 months extension then it will be granted for Schengen area.


----------



## logbabu

abhijitroy said:


> Hi, can anybody in this forum confirm whether the job seeker visa permits you to travel within Germany only or Schengen area???
> 
> I also approached consulate with this question, but I didn't get a satisfactory answer:
> They said, the visa would be granted firstly for 3 months (which is true as it is stamped on my passport) and it is limited to Germany, but when you go for next 3 months extension then it will be granted for Schengen area.


First of all, what you're getting is an entry permit and it is not the actual job seeker visa. Once you go to Germany after getting an appointment with aliens office with necessary documentation your entry permit would be converted into a Job seeker visa which will have the validity of 6 months. And, I think no sooner you change the entry permit to JOb seeker visa, you will be allowed to travel in Schengen area. So, it depends on you when you'd like to get this changed from entry to job seeker visa. Within 6 months if you're able to find a job, your job seeker visa will again get changed to blue card visa.

Hope this helps

Babu Kilari


----------



## abhijitroy

logbabu said:


> First of all, what you're getting is an entry permit and it is not the actual job seeker visa. Once you go to Germany after getting an appointment with aliens office with necessary documentation your entry permit would be converted into a Job seeker visa which will have the validity of 6 months. And, I think no sooner you change the entry permit to JOb seeker visa, you will be allowed to travel in Schengen area. So, it depends on you when you'd like to get this changed from entry to job seeker visa. Within 6 months if you're able to find a job, your job seeker visa will again get changed to blue card visa.
> 
> Hope this helps
> 
> Babu Kilari


Hi Babu

That was really helpful as it makes perfect sense, when I collected my passport it was not stamped (unlike a tourist visa) only visa lable was there, the VFS guys said since its a category D visa (long term) its only a entry permit and you have to register it at alien authority once you reach there..

Are you India, or left for Germany? I applied from Mumbai consulate, where did you applied from..?

Thanks,
Abhijit


----------



## logbabu

abhijitroy said:


> Hi Babu
> 
> That was really helpful as it makes perfect sense, when I collected my passport it was not stamped (unlike a tourist visa) only visa lable was there, the VFS guys said since its a category D visa (long term) its only a entry permit and you have to register it at alien authority once you reach there..
> 
> Are you India, or left for Germany? I applied from Mumbai consulate, where did you applied from..?
> 
> Thanks,
> Abhijit


I am in India. I have applied for Employment visa as I have already got a contract with a German company. So, my case is not a job seeker one.

When r u flying ?

Babu Kilari


----------



## abhijitroy

Hi Guys, 

Can anyone from the forum advice on the below things:

1. Carrying travel money: Here I need to know which are the economical  options for a Forex card (Kindly give trusted Name of Banks, or service providers offering this service)

2. Currency conversion: INR to Euro, which are the best service providers offering very competitive conversion rates (I guess the ones at the airport are very highly priced)

3. Opening a Bank Account in Germany: Would I be even be eligible with a job seeker visa to open a bank account in Germany?? if yes which banks offer expats these facilities and what documents are required??

Thanks!
Abhijit


----------



## klove

Hi Abhijit,
I have a specific question regarding the visa validity.

Lets say the consulate accepts my application and I get my Visa approval on May 1st(hypothetically) . Does the 6 months validity starts immediately or after I reach Germany. ?


Thanks
Abhay


----------



## logbabu

klove said:


> Hi Abhijit,
> I have a specific question regarding the visa validity.
> 
> Lets say the consulate accepts my application and I get my Visa approval on May 1st(hypothetically) . Does the 6 months validity starts immediately or after I reach Germany. ?
> 
> 
> Thanks
> Abhay


Hello ABhay,

Your entry permit will be valid for 90 days from the day it has been issued. ONce you reach germany, within this 90 days you need to change the entry permit to jobseeker visa permit by visiting the Auslanderbehorde office.

Babu Kilari


----------



## klove

logbabu said:


> Hello ABhay,
> 
> Your entry permit will be valid for 90 days from the day it has been issued. ONce you reach germany, within this 90 days you need to change the entry permit to jobseeker visa permit by visiting the Auslanderbehorde office.
> 
> Babu Kilari


Thanks Babu for the swift response.

Bottom line is we have 90 days _in India_ to apply for a job in Germany. And the approval that we get isn't a Visa, just a permit to go to Germany, Is it correct?

Thanks
Abhay


----------



## logbabu

klove said:


> Thanks Babu for the swift response.
> 
> Bottom line is we have 90 days _in India_ to apply for a job in Germany. And the approval that we get isn't a Visa, just a permit to go to Germany, Is it correct?
> 
> Thanks
> Abhay


Basically, when they issue the entry permit Visa, they will ask you for your start date. So, based on that date they will set the validity of your entry permit. So, suppose if you're flying on 1st July, starting July 1st - you have 90 days to travel to Germany. Once you reach Germany, you will go to Auslanderbehorde to change this entry permit to JobSeeker visa. But, I am not sure if they consider the 90 days entry permit to be part of the total 6 months period. This information I do not have at the moment. 

Babu Kilari


----------



## abhijitroy

klove said:


> Hi Abhijit,
> I have a specific question regarding the visa validity.
> 
> Lets say the consulate accepts my application and I get my Visa approval on May 1st(hypothetically) . Does the 6 months validity starts immediately or after I reach Germany. ?
> 
> 
> Thanks
> Abhay


Hey Abhay,

As Babu has already explained on the visa validity, i will just add on to it with your scenario..
Suppose you get visa approval (e-mail/mail/call) on 1st May, you have 90 days to submit your passport to VFS and get your visa. 

Next when you go to VFS Center they will ask you date of travel.
(This date can be anything, I found no guidelines and its totally left at discretion of visa authority to consider it, I called up consulate they said the date of travel has to be within one month from visa approval letter date!)

But it was nowhere possible for me to wrap up everything in India and immigrate within one month so I took a chance went to VFS 1 month after my visa approval and have given a date keeping additional 3.5 months in hand... and it got accepted  

Lets say you decide 1st July. 
So they will give you a entry permit of JSV valid from 1st July to ~1st Oct (i.e. 90 days) 
When you go there you have to visit alien authority asap and get this converted to a JSV and validity for 6 months will start from that date..

Hope this clears all your doubt..


----------



## klove

abhijitroy said:


> Hey Abhay,
> 
> As Babu has already explained on the visa validity, i will just add on to it with your scenario..
> Suppose you get visa approval (e-mail/mail/call) on 1st May, you have 90 days to submit your passport to VFS and get your visa.
> 
> Next when you go to VFS Center they will ask you date of travel.
> (This date can be anything, I found no guidelines and its totally left at discretion of visa authority to consider it, I called up consulate they said the date of travel has to be within one month from visa approval letter date!)
> 
> But it was nowhere possible for me to wrap up everything in India and immigrate within one month so I took a chance went to VFS 1 month after my visa approval and have given a date keeping additional 3.5 months in hand... and it got accepted
> 
> Lets say you decide 1st July.
> So they will give you a entry permit of JSV valid from 1st July to ~1st Oct (i.e. 90 days)
> When you go there you have to visit alien authority asap and get this converted to a JSV and validity for 6 months will start from that date..
> 
> Hope this clears all your doubt..


Thanks Abhijit, that clears up a lot ! So here is a summary 

1. I apply to a JSV with all required documents.
2. Play the waiting game to get an approval.
3. Once the approval is received.. travel to VFS after say 50 days from the date of approval to submit my passport.
4. Give a traveling date of lets say 50 days ahead. 
5. Travel on that day , visit the alien dept and get it converted to JSV 

Basically i want to buy time and complete my German language courses to at least an intermediate level and apply to jobs while i am still here in India.


----------



## enlighten.life

smahs said:


> You need to report to the so called "Auslanderbehorde". It may or may not be in the same place as the town hall, or "Rathaus" in German. Contact the Rathaus first if you do not find information online for the city you are going to. You need a proof of address (rental contract) when you go there to get your residence permit.
> 
> All jobs suitable for sponsoring a work permit are advertised online, be it directly by the employer or by hiring agencies. So most likely you will be on your own. But all German companies respond to online applications they receive. There are some startups by Indians as well, especially in Berlin and Cologne areas. I cannot provide more information, so use google and networking sites for a research.
> 
> There is no double taxation between India and Germany, i.e. you pay tax only to Germany. There are tax calculators online, you should use them for an approximate idea.
> 
> Congrats and good luck ahead!
> 
> PS. can you share your profile info here, without any personal details, for benefit of other applicants as most applications seem to get rejected. Things like your BS/MS, from India or abroad, years of work experience in what level of companies (start ups or large corporations), language skills, etc. Thanks.






I really wanted to know that whether they ask for german language proficiency?
I am applying thro a consultancy and still m searching for a effective motivation letter. Also whether your accommodation and company names are to be mentioned in the motivation letter or not.

what are the interview questions?


----------



## logbabu

enlighten.life said:


> I really wanted to know that whether they ask for german language proficiency?
> I am applying thro a consultancy and still m searching for a effective motivation letter. Also whether your accommodation and company names are to be mentioned in the motivation letter or not.
> 
> what are the interview questions?


For the job seeker visa, german language requirement is not mandatory. But, if you learn Deutsh, then it will help you while looking for jobs

Babu


----------



## meet.vaibs

Hi Abhijit and babu,

When are you guys relocating to germany. We might connect with each other. I've also received my Job Seeker VISA and should be travelling in the last week of June. It would be great to know people well in advance before we land up in germany.

Thanks


----------



## abhijitroy

meet.vaibs said:


> Hi Abhijit and babu,
> 
> When are you guys relocating to germany. We might connect with each other. I've also received my Job Seeker VISA and should be travelling in the last week of June. It would be great to know people well in advance before we land up in germany.
> 
> Thanks


Hi Vaibs,

I am traveling in August, It will be nice to connect.. where are you planing to stay? have you booked/rented an accomodation?


----------



## meet.vaibs

abhijitroy said:


> Hi Vaibs,
> 
> I am traveling in August, It will be nice to connect.. where are you planing to stay? have you booked/rented an accomodation?


Hey Abhijit,

Good to see your reply.. I m travelling on 25th... i would be staying initially near hannover. Also, for now i've blocked an accomodation in a hotel for a week and meanwhile i m in talks for getting a rented appartment in youth hostel/single aptt. 

Vaibs


----------



## aruno

Dear Friends..

Its totally confusing all these messages about JSV. Let me put my experience.

I applied for JSV in Feb 2014, 
I went to chennai with all the documents.
I was interviewed as usually and took my passport
They gave me a receipt and a date (15 days later) to come back and collect my PP
I went on that date. Luckily my JSV Visa got stamped. (No VFS in my case)

In the visa it was clearly mentioned start and end dates as 6 months. May - October
Recently i went to germany to attend an interview on june 2 and back to india on 4th
Now I have a job offer in hand and applied for Work Visa same chennai consulate
Waiting for my visa approval and going to Berlin this month 29th.

This is what my experience with JSV.

~Arun


----------



## rameshlog

*Need Info about employment visa*



logbabu said:


> I am in India. I have applied for Employment visa as I have already got a contract with a German company. So, my case is not a job seeker one.
> 
> When r u flying ?
> 
> Babu Kilari



Hi Babu,

glad that we are on the same path.
I also got a contract from berlin company. Now i am planning to move to berlin. can you please tell me what is the process for applying visa, the requirements and what kind of visa we need to apply and how much time it takes for getting visa.

Thanks
Ramesh


----------



## nitinsg

enlighten.life said:


> I really wanted to know that whether they ask for german language proficiency?
> I am applying thro a consultancy and still m searching for a effective motivation letter. Also whether your accommodation and company names are to be mentioned in the motivation letter or not.
> 
> what are the interview questions?


Its always good to have language proficiency so try to get atleast a2, I believe you can find motivation letter so its waste of money if going through consultancy.
No need to mention accommodation names but you need to submit your booking details with the application.

Its based on my own experience cuz I applied thru consultancy, Lemme know if you need anything so that I can help you.


----------



## abhijitroy

aruno said:


> Dear Friends..
> 
> Its totally confusing all these messages about JSV. Let me put my experience.
> 
> I applied for JSV in Feb 2014,
> I went to chennai with all the documents.
> I was interviewed as usually and took my passport
> They gave me a receipt and a date (15 days later) to come back and collect my PP
> I went on that date. Luckily my JSV Visa got stamped. (No VFS in my case)
> 
> In the visa it was clearly mentioned start and end dates as 6 months. May - October
> Recently i went to germany to attend an interview on june 2 and back to india on 4th
> Now I have a job offer in hand and applied for Work Visa same chennai consulate
> Waiting for my visa approval and going to Berlin this month 29th.
> 
> This is what my experience with JSV.
> 
> ~Arun


Hi Arun,

Congratz on getting a job offer! 
Just wanted to know how have you done the job search.. did you hired a job consultant or have you done it on your own.

Abhijit


----------



## enlighten.life

abhijitroy said:


> Hi Arun,
> 
> Congratz on getting a job offer!
> Just wanted to know how have you done the job search.. did you hired a job consultant or have you done it on your own.
> 
> Abhijit


I agree with u..... this would be the most important/crucial/critical step of JSV since those who dont have a job offer like me.... if enters germany....will just be approached by heavy expenses during the stay.....

So even i would like to hear any job search sources/help/persons/consultant/agencies in germany or india who can help/guide in getting a confirmed job before landing germany

:fingerscrossed:


----------



## neptune0257

Folks,

I have managed to get a German job seeker visa and planning to travel by August.
There is a question for anyone of you, who have successfully registered themselves at Aliens Authority in Germany after landing there.

Q.1) How long (days) does this process take ?
Q.2) What all documents are required ? All possible documents of identification have already been submitted at time of applying for visa. I obviously won't be having any proof residency or job offer when I go to Aliens Authority after landing in Germany. Are these mandatory ? Doesn't make any sense why would they be mandatory!!

Cheers


----------



## neptune0257

neptune0257 said:


> Folks,
> 
> I have managed to get a German job seeker visa and planning to travel by August.
> There is a question for anyone of you, who have successfully registered themselves at Aliens Authority in Germany after landing there.
> 
> Q.1) How long (days) does this process take ?
> Q.2) What all documents are required ? All possible documents of identification have already been submitted at time of applying for visa. I obviously won't be having any proof residency or job offer when I go to Aliens Authority after landing in Germany. Are these mandatory ? Doesn't make any sense why would they be mandatory!!
> 
> Cheers



Also to add to above question.

I am planning to do a vocational course of technical german language at University of Freiburg starting 1st week Sept. Does this visa allow for such course study ? If yes, the 2-3 weeks stay at shared apartment during course duration would be good enough to show as a proof of residence while applying for JSV at Aliens Authority ?

Thanks


----------



## abhijitroy

What are the requirement or legalities involved while renting a place, I am searching for a place in Dusseldorf. Can someone share websites/links (preferably in English) to search for accommodation.

-AR


----------



## enlighten.life

abhijitroy said:


> What are the requirement or legalities involved while renting a place, I am searching for a place in Dusseldorf. Can someone share websites/links (preferably in English) to search for accommodation.
> 
> -AR


Hey abhi, 

Even i had a similar problem.... i got this some days back..... 
u can try for this....

The Local - Germany's News in English


----------



## abdul786

*Job Seeker visa*

Hello Friends,

I have recently been investigating about JSV for germany.
I am currently working in Clinical field as a Programmer (You may say IT filed)

Could you please assist me how do i start my process for applying JSV. I have read couple of thread from folks but still lil bit confused. 

Here are my question
1) What are the documents needed?
2) can we apply from here or should it be mandatory to visit Germany?
3) does anyone hv had got the JSV successfully and working anywhere in germany?
4) Is it good idea to approach any consultancy or do everything by our own?
last one...
Approximately how much INR does it cost?

Basically i need step-by-step road map to start process.

Many thank in advance !!

Abdul


----------



## beppi

You only need the visa if you visit Germany during your job search.
Many have found a job with JSV, others have failed. It depends on you!
You can engage an agency if you have money to spare, but keep in mind that many of them are overchargers or scams.


----------



## myasir

logbabu said:


> I am in India. I have applied for Employment visa as I have already got a contract with a German company. So, my case is not a job seeker one.
> 
> When r u flying ?
> 
> Babu Kilari


Hi, 

Can you please explain how one can get firm job offer while residing outside germany?

Please share any job websites where such jobs are posted or share some important companies which hire employees from abroad as well??

thanks.


----------



## beppi

myasir said:


> Can you please explain how one can get firm job offer while residing outside germany?
> Please share any job websites where such jobs are posted or share some important companies which hire employees from abroad as well??


Many companies in Germany hire foreigners from abroad if they cannot find suitably skilled locals or EU citizens. So, if you have rare niche skills that are in demand in Germany, you have good chances. Just contact companies in your field (you should know best which ones these are) with unsolicited job applications.
Of curse you could also reply to job ads posted on the regular job boards, but since these are not geared towards non-EU nationals, your chances might be lower.
(And if you have nothing that sets you apart from the millions of unemployed in Europe, your chance is zero.)


----------



## abhijitroy

*More challenges.. Ausländerbehörde*

JSV states that you have to go to Ausländerbehörde (Alien Authority) post your arrival at Germany. Today I went there and found that one firstly needs to register as a resident of that city and then the process of registering of JSV will take place.

Also to add more challenges, the officials told me you have to atleast stay 1 month at a particular place you want to register yourself with that address!!!

Did anyone else got into these challenges? how to overcome it moreover staying at hotel adds to misery.


----------



## klove

abhijitroy said:


> JSV states that you have to go to Ausländerbehörde (Alien Authority) post your arrival at Germany. Today I went there and found that one firstly needs to register as a resident of that city and then the process of registering of JSV will take place.
> 
> Also to add more challenges, the officials told me you have to atleast stay 1 month at a particular place you want to register yourself with that address!!!
> 
> Did anyone else got into these challenges? how to overcome it moreover staying at hotel adds to misery.


That's bad . 

When does the 6 months time period starts then ? After you register at Alien Authority?


----------



## abhijitroy

klove said:


> That's bad .
> 
> When does the 6 months time period starts then ? After you register at Alien Authority?


Hi Klove,

Yes the six months starts after you register with Alien Authority..


----------



## er.sumit84

Hi, 

few questions.. after getting the Blue Card!!!

1. When one has got the Blue Card.. will Blue card holder allowed to call his spouse. If yes, how many days the process will take and what kind of Visa will be granted to spouse.. (Dependent Visa/ Blue Card/ Job seeker Visa or any other Visa)?

2. Will spouse be allowed to work at Germany? or spouse need to get the Visa transformed into Job seeker visa to apply/ get the job there?

Please suggest.

Thanks!
Sumit Gupta


----------



## nfs99

> 1. When one has got the Blue Card.. will Blue card holder allowed to call his spouse. If yes, how many days the process will take and what kind of Visa will be granted to spouse.. (Dependent Visa/ Blue Card/ Job seeker Visa or any other Visa)?


As far as I have heard the process usually takes between 3-5 months, including marriage verification and all that. You might also get lucky sometimes.



> 2. Will spouse be allowed to work at Germany? or spouse need to get the Visa transformed into Job seeker visa to apply/ get the job there?


Yes, your spouse will have access to German labor market

More details about Blue Card benefits are listed here - 
BAMF - Bundesamt für Migration und Flüchtlinge - Blue Card EU


----------



## harini.p

rameshlog said:


> Hi Babu,
> 
> glad that we are on the same path.
> I also got a contract from berlin company. Now i am planning to move to berlin. can you please tell me what is the process for applying visa, the requirements and what kind of visa we need to apply and how much time it takes for getting visa.
> 
> Thanks
> Ramesh


hi bro..can u tell me how u find a job..im in to microbiology reserch field


----------



## harini.p

logbabu said:


> I am in India. I have applied for Employment visa as I have already got a contract with a German company. So, my case is not a job seeker one.
> 
> When r u flying ?
> 
> Babu Kilari


Hi could please tell me how did you get the job.....Is it through an=y consultancies/agencies?


----------



## daggerhead

*JSV to work permit*



aruno said:


> Dear Friends..
> 
> Its totally confusing all these messages about JSV. Let me put my experience.
> 
> I applied for JSV in Feb 2014,
> I went to chennai with all the documents.
> I was interviewed as usually and took my passport
> They gave me a receipt and a date (15 days later) to come back and collect my PP
> I went on that date. Luckily my JSV Visa got stamped. (No VFS in my case)
> 
> In the visa it was clearly mentioned start and end dates as 6 months. May - October
> Recently i went to germany to attend an interview on june 2 and back to india on 4th
> Now I have a job offer in hand and applied for Work Visa same chennai consulate
> Waiting for my visa approval and going to Berlin this month 29th.
> 
> This is what my experience with JSV.
> 
> ~Arun



Hi Arun,

I am also having same 6 months valid JSV.

Now i have a face 2 face interview session , need to know how to convert jsv to work permit. 

Do i need to do it in india or i stay back in germany for few days to convert it ?

Well my plan as of now is to go for 2 days attend the interview and come back.

I have already finished my test/telephonic interview , my hope is that i will clear the final interview. Any thoughts on how to negotiate for salary ?

Please kindly share your thoughts.

Thanks,


----------



## harini.p

meet.vaibs said:


> Hi Abhijit and babu,
> 
> When are you guys relocating to germany. We might connect with each other. I've also received my Job Seeker VISA and should be travelling in the last week of June. It would be great to know people well in advance before we land up in germany.
> 
> Thanks


Hi
I have just received my JSV. I would like to know if you have found job. If yes how did you get it?


----------



## aruno

Harini.. congrats for JSV.
I was in same situation some months back.
i wouls like you to try for jobs from india before u leave current jib and come here for seaeching.

Couple of tips:
1.Try in google for jobs in germany in your feild. and send your resume with a cover letter in mail explaining that you have JSV and can come for interview any time if required.


----------



## aruno

2. Try to find some companies in your field and go to their websites jobs section and apply to the email given there.

3. There are some good sites for kickstart
Berlinstartupjobs.com
Stepstone.de
careers.stackoverflow.com

Remember you may get pretty late replies as its usual thing. And all the best.

Arun


----------



## klove

aruno said:


> 2. Try to find some companies in your field and go to their websites jobs section and apply to the email given there.
> 
> 3. There are some good sites for kickstart
> Berlinstartupjobs.com
> Stepstone.de
> careers.stackoverflow.com
> 
> Remember you may get pretty late replies as its usual thing. And all the best.
> 
> Arun


Arun, you basically spent the JSV time period in India than in Germany and visited Germany just for interview using the JSV , got a job while staying in India itself ?


----------



## rohm

Hi, I want to know which is more important for a German employer: academic certificate or work experience. what they will ask in the interview day? They will accept us as an engineer with a bachelor certificate from a non-EU country or not?


----------



## beppi

Work experience is always far more important than degree performance - except in the first few years of your career, where you haven't much experience.
Whether a degree is seen as valuable depends on the individual employer. For government jobs, the Anabin database decides.


----------



## jeevannie

Hello Bro,
I need your urgent help. I would like to apply JSV but I have huge confusion about choosing consultant. Please advise me, which consultant did you apply for JSV? because I read many consultant were fake and money making business.
Please assist me and what are the required documents needed for apply without fail.

Thanks,
Jeeva


----------



## dw.vaibhav

jeevannie said:


> Hello Bro,
> I need your urgent help. I would like to apply JSV but I have huge confusion about choosing consultant. Please advise me, which consultant did you apply for JSV? because I read many consultant were fake and money making business.
> Please assist me and what are the required documents needed for apply without fail.
> 
> Thanks,
> Jeeva


Hi Jeeva,

No consultant require to apply German JSV. As process is very simple and pretty straight forward. If you still want to use a consultant I can share contact of one person who can help you.

However I will suggest go to German Embassy website and download Check list for JSV. all the documents are mentioned there. with limited information of process.

Let me know if you need any more info.

regards,


----------



## mp71240

dw.vaibhav said:


> Hi Jeeva,
> 
> No consultant require to apply German JSV. As process is very simple and pretty straight forward. If you still want to use a consultant I can share contact of one person who can help you.
> 
> However I will suggest go to German Embassy website and download Check list for JSV. all the documents are mentioned there. with limited information of process.
> 
> Let me know if you need any more info.
> 
> regards,



Hi Vaibhav,

Could you please let me know the person contact number.If you don't mind ?
Please PM me.

Thanks,
Manish


----------



## jeevannie

dw.vaibhav said:


> Hi Jeeva,
> 
> No consultant require to apply German JSV. As process is very simple and pretty straight forward. If you still want to use a consultant I can share contact of one person who can help you.
> 
> However I will suggest go to German Embassy website and download Check list for JSV. all the documents are mentioned there. with limited information of process.
> 
> Let me know if you need any more info.
> 
> regards,


Thank you so much for your valuable response. The main problems is that I don't know couple of things which I mentioned below.
How to write motivation letter? 
Proof of accommodation? because we need mention that address into the application
and so on.

If I get a good consultant better for me. If you don't mind please share the number...
OR can I go with Y axis consultant?

Please help me.

Thanks,
Jeeva


----------



## chatnuts04

Hello Abhijit,

It would be really nice if you could guide me on the whole process of getting a job seekers visa and what's to be done when you get it and reach Germany.


----------

